# gentoo lento a causa dell'harddisk

## Smirnoff

mi sono reso conto che la maggior parte dei miei problemi di lentezza (che mi costringono ad usare windows  :Rolling Eyes:  ) è dovuta alle scarse prestazioni dei miei hard disk.

dopo essermi fatto una luuunga ricerca sul forum ho provato a lanciare

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.62 seconds =204.80 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 21.89 seconds =  2.92 MB/sec

```

 :Confused:  poi ho lanciato

```
# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 9964/255/63, sectors = 160086528, start = 0
```

ora... ho provato, seguendo i consigli di qualcuno, ad abilitare diverse opzioni

```
# hdparm -u1 -d1 -c1 /dev/hda
```

ed in effetti qualcosa migliora, portando il secondo valore a 6 mb/s, ma non mi permette di abilitare la modalità Ultra DMA (HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted). Ho riavviato in Windows, ma da lì risulta che la modalità udma è attiva... che devo fare per averla anche sotto linux??

c'è qualche cosa da impostare quando compilo il kernel?

----------

## meskalamdug

Che controller hai?

Promise?Via?Sis?

Vai nel kernel e abilita il supporto per il tuo controller

ciao

----------

## solka

esattamente, devi compilare il kernel con i driver del tuo controller...

oppure setti hdparm in modo tale che automaticamente abiliti il dma dei dischi ad ogni boot...

----------

## shev

 *solka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure setti hdparm in modo tale che automaticamente abiliti il dma dei dischi ad ogni boot...

 

Veramente questa soluzione non credo sia troppo saggia, perchè da quel che ho capito hdparm non gli permette cmq di attivare automaticamente l'udma, quindi per farlo dovrebbe forzare l'attivazione e dubito sia saggio. Ricompilare il kernel e attivare il supporto credo sia il metodo più pulito e logico.

----------

## fatez

domanda idiota, su quel disco vi è un cavo da 80pin ?

----------

## fatez

Mi dici esattamente che hard disk hai e che scheda madre ?

Così ti faccio una regoletta un pelo + estesa per hdparm

questo è il mio test : 

```

Gentoo root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1008 MB in  2.00 seconds = 502.74 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.04 seconds =  40.07 MB/sec

Gentoo root # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   972 MB in  2.00 seconds = 486.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.04 seconds =  38.75 MB/sec

```

Non mi sembra male  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

thekoma root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.27 seconds =483.02 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  2.48 seconds = 25.75 MB/sec

thekoma root # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb 

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.27 seconds =474.07 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.67 seconds = 38.32 MB/sec

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi sembra male 

 

Dipende da che hard disk è...  io con settaggi assolutamente standard nel secondo test sfioro i 50 MB/sec. L'hd è un ata133  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

7200 giri 2 hd da 40 gb  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

i miei hdparm settings : 

```

hdparm -qc1 -qd1 -qk1 -qu1 -qW1 -qm16 -qX70 -qA1 -qa64 /dev/hda

hdparm -qc1 -qd1 -qk1 -qu1 -qW1 -qm16 -qX69 -qA1 -qa64 /dev/hdb

```

X70 è per ata133 quindi udma6

X69 invece per ata100 qundi udma5

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> i miei hdparm settings : 
> 
> ```
> 
> hdparm -qc1 -qd1 -qk1 -qu1 -qW1 -qm16 -qX70 -qA1 -qa64 /dev/hda
> ...

 

Scusa se insisto, ma noti veramente differenze (concrete o meno) usando settaggi così "spinti" rispetto a quelli di default?

Ho provato per curiosità ad attivare le opzioni che hai indicato tu e di differenze non ne ho riscontrate. Ho provato anche a fare i due test "tT" e i risultati erano assolutamente in linea con quelli precedenti (settaggi di default).

Chiedo perchè fa sempre piacere poter spremere un po' di più la macchina (o sapere di poterlo fare se in futuro dovesse servire, nel mio caso). Grazie della disponibilità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

guarda io sinceramente non ho mai provato altri settaggi.. cmq alla fine gli ho detto esattamente che tipo di disco ho e cosa abilitare, quindi lui è li e deve lavorare bene come uno schiavetto  :Smile: 

----------

## Smirnoff

problema risolto, almeno in parte

mi ero dimenticato di compilare nel kernel il supporto per il controller  :Rolling Eyes: 

ora le cose sono un pelino migliorate

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.61 seconds =220.22 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.26 seconds = 52.78 MB/sec
```

ho inserito nel local.start questa linea

```
hdparm -qd1 -qX69 -qc1 -qm16 -qu1 /dev/hda
```

@fatez

i due hard disk sono:

- 6Y080L0 Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 Ultra ATA/133 80gb 7200rpm

- 6L040J2 Maxtor DiamondMax Plus D740X Ultra ATA/133 40gb 7200rpm

la scheda madre è una Asus P4B

le impostazioni che passo a hdparm vanno bene? tieni conto che nel bios è selezionato UDMA5 e mi sembra che non posso cambiarlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I settaggi vanno bene. Cmq io ho un maxtor 80Gb come il tuo con i settaggi di default e i risultati non differiscono di molto dai tuoi.

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.53 seconds =243.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.37 seconds = 46.72 MB/sec
```

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I settaggi vanno bene. Cmq io ho un maxtor 80Gb come il tuo con i settaggi di default e i risultati non differiscono di molto dai tuoi.

 

Anch'io ho un maxtor come il vostro, però il primo valore differisce un po':

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.39 seconds =328.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.33 seconds = 48.12 MB/sec
```

e non è neppure uno dei migliori risultati, spesso scendo anche a 0.34/0.35 sec (100 MB/sec non credo siano pochi...). I settaggi sono quelli di default.

Cmq questa particolare serie di hd è stata soggetta a molti problemi di performance, con variazioni anche significative tra un modello e l'altro, apparentemente senza un vero motivo (s'è parlato di firmware, di densità del disco, etc), quindi non credo ci sia molto da fare/preoccuparsi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ...con variazioni anche significative tra un modello e l'altro...

 

La mia solita fortuna con gli hd. Spero almeno che non faccia la fine come quelli dell'ibm da 30Gb.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia solita fortuna con gli hd. Spero almeno che non faccia la fine come quelli dell'ibm da 30Gb.

 

No, tranquillo, come affidabilità sono ok, l'unico "difetto" è da un punto di vista prestazionale, ma in ogni caso non è che facciano pena, vanno un po' meno delle aspettative (non tutti ovviamente), ma cmq validi (credi che l'avrei preso ugualmente in caso contrario?)  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

```
cerrito root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   832 MB in  2.00 seconds = 416.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   54 MB in  3.08 seconds =  17.53 MB/sec

cerrito root # hdparm -qc1 -qd1 -qk1 -qu1 -qW1 -qm16 -qX70 -qA1 -qa64 /dev/hda 

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Input/output error

cerrito root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   840 MB in  2.00 seconds = 420.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.02 seconds =  19.21 MB/sec

cerrito root # 
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

scusate se mi intrometto, ma io ho qualche dubbio...

io ho 2 hdd da 40 gb ATA/100, uno quantum e uno maxtor

i miei valori:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.87 seconds =147.13 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  2.16 seconds = 29.63 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.98 seconds =130.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 21.33 seconds =  3.00 MB/sec

con le stesse impostazioni per entrambi

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 5005/255/63, sectors = 80418240, start = 0

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4998/255/63, sectors = 80293248, start = 0

L'unica opzione che uso e' -d1, attivo il DMA e basta.

Volevo chiedervi, come prima cosa, perche' cavolo c'e' tutto questo distacco tra i secondi valori dei 2 hd? Sono quasi uguali attaccati entrambu sil bus ATA100.

Seconda cosa volevo sapere come potrei incrementare un po le performance, se possibile.

Infine un dubbio che mi assale da un po di tempo:

se devo eliminare 2 gb di roba, mi basta un secondo.

Se muovo un file altrettanto grosso, da un punto all'altro dello stesso HDD la cosa e' istantanea.

Pero' se lo copio da un hdd all'altro, ho dubbi:

se copio usando KDE, cioe' con il mouse eccetera, vedo la velocita' di trasferimento che parte a 11-14 MByte/sec e che piano piano rallenta molto.

Se copio da shell, e' decisamente piu' veloce.

La stessa cosa quando uso un programma con interfaccia grafica piuttosto che in console... ad esempio, quando estraggo un file da console ci metto la meta' del tempo.

Perche'? Avete qualche idea?

scusate l'intrusione

Grazie

ciao

----------

## jdoe

a quanto ne so io il primo valore è legato all'accesso in memoria..

quindi dovrebbe essere più o meno uguale per tutti gli hd, e dipende dall'accesso alla cache..

dal manuale

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -T [...]
> 
> This displays the speed of reading  directly  from  the Linux  buffer  cache  without  disk access.  This measurement is essentially an indication of the throughput  of  the  processor,
> ...

 

io ho 

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1008 MB in  2.02 seconds = 499.01 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.04 seconds =  41.45 MB/sec

```

Con un maxtor uguale al vostro da 60 gb (uno dei primi e sembra anche uno di quelli particolarmente sfigati)

mentre il maxtor scsi (stesso pc, u160)

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1056 MB in  2.00 seconds = 528.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  208 MB in  3.03 seconds =   68.50 MB/sec

```

Come vedete il primo cambia di poco, quello che conta qui è la cpu, non il disco, mentre il secondo è il bench sul disco vero e proprio

John

----------

## fatez

Per akiross :

```

/dev/hdb:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 128 MB in 0.98 seconds =130.61 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 64 MB in 21.33 seconds = 3.00 MB/sec 

```

è pochino non trovi?

----------

## Smirnoff

 *akiross wrote:*   

> se copio usando KDE, cioe' con il mouse eccetera, vedo la velocita' di trasferimento che parte a 11-14 MByte/sec e che piano piano rallenta molto.
> 
> Se copio da shell, e' decisamente piu' veloce.
> 
> La stessa cosa quando uso un programma con interfaccia grafica piuttosto che in console... ad esempio, quando estraggo un file da console ci metto la meta' del tempo.
> ...

 

è lo stesso problema che avevo io (e che ho ancora, sebbene la situazione sia un pochino migliorata)

la shell è velocissima, kde/gnome sono lenti nell'aprire i programmi e persino nel disegnare le finestre o aprire i menu

----------

## akiross

POCHINO??

Tu sei pazzo...  :Laughing: 

Per me e' FERMO quell'hard disk, non e' lento...

pero' a dirle la verita' non mi sono mai accorto di questa differenza.

21 secondi per fare una scrittura sull'hard disk?

....

ho provato a rifare i test, ma ci mette comunque una vita (20 sec).

Deve esserci qualcosa che non va....

x Smirnoff:

bhe, ad aprire le finestre non e' lento KDE... pero' e' lento, ad esempio, quando con Konqueror apro la mia home dir, che e' stracolma, e ci mette 2-3 secondi prima di aprirsi del tutto... non dovrebbe essere cosi!

Comunque, conta anche che il sistema operativo lo tengo sul primo hd, quello piu' veloce, e i dati sul secondo, quindi magari e' per questo che non vedo cosi' tanti rallentamenti

Cmq dovro' sistemare il 2o hd

grazie 1K

ciao

----------

## khazad-dum

Temo di aver trascurato per troppo tempo questa cosa....io mi ritrovo con 2 dischi rispettivamente:

```

hda: 

Maxtor 6E040L0, ATA DISK 

drive 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) 

w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63, UDMA(66)

```

ed 

```

hdc: 

ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63, UDMA(33)

```

Entrambi con settaggi di default, mi restituiscono un:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  1.26 seconds =101.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.57 seconds = 40.63 MB/sec

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.98 seconds =129.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  2.61 seconds = 24.52 MB/sec

```

Sinceramente non mi sono mai preoccupato di confrontare con altri le prestazione dei miei 2 hd.

Che ne pensate?

Thx in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

```

 hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.48 seconds =266.67 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.50 seconds = 42.61 MB/sec

```

Dovrebbe andare abbastanza bene per il mio IBM 80Gb...

e pensare che ho fatto il test mentre sto compilando  :Smile: 

```

 hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

 

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.51 seconds =249.03 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  3.18 seconds = 20.15 MB/sec

```

invece il vecchio quantum da 20Gb non va prorpio cosi bene.... ma ai suoi tempi era un gioiellino  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> Thx in advance 

 

Direi che mi paiono prestazioni in linea con la categoria alla quale appartengono, quindi imho vanno benone.

I valori di entrambi nel primo test non mi paiono brillantissimi, ma come si diceva in altro post precedente non sono particolarmente indicativi per l'hd, visto che coinvolgono il sistema più in generale.

----------

## cerri

Considerate, cmq, che importantissimo e' anche il chipset usato.

----------

